# Riding question for beginners?



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

So, I am going to Red Lodge tomorrow and I don't know if I should buy the Miami lift ticket (which has only greens as of which runs are open now) or the All lift pass, which is more money, but then I could, if I was feeling confident, try out a blue. Also how much of a step is a blue to a green? Thanks! :dunno::wavetowel2:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Backcountry said:


> Also how much of a step is a blue to a green? Thanks! :dunno::wavetowel2:


one. :thumbsup:


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Until you are linking up turns consistently and able to ride the green runs without falling with the ability to stop while still standing don't worry about paying more.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Is this going to be your first day riding ever? If so, I would stick with the green lift pass. If you have some experience and are able to link turns with some form of consistency, you might consider the other option


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

my opinion is you progress on a snowboard while picking up more speed. its much easier to carve going faster than slower... and you'll build up more confidence. just make sure you know how to stop.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> ..a green run in Montana is not the same as a green run in the midwest or east coast...


What do you mean by that?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Backcountry said:


> What do you mean by that?


basically that the mts in the west are bigger. if you can ride blues or blacks in the midwest it doesn't necessarily meant you can ride them on bigger mountains.

there isn't anything in the midwest or east coast that looks like the black runs out here, but because there are resorts in the midwest and eastcoast they happen to label some of their runs 'blacks' - but their blacks are like our blues.

if you get to the point were you can ride black diamond runs at MT resorts you're probably going to be comfortable anywhere - i hear its pretty rocky out there.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

I was there last year, and some of the runs were pretty crazy, but that doesn't mean all of them were. My mom tried skiing for the first time out there, and she was going through the whole mountain by the second day, but ski and snowboard progression are a lot different. I went on Miami Beach a few times with her, and it wasn't all that bad, there were things that could challenge a beginner there for sure.

So I guess it comes down to: do you want to spend more money and run the risk of going over your head for the possibility of better riding, or do you want to save money and be safe, but maybe miss out on some progression.

If you waited till later in the year, then they might have more options to get down the whole mountain without any trouble


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

For example I taught a person from Michigan last year, and it was mentioned that our bunny hill runs (green) runs were steeper and longer then the mountain she originally learnt at. I also have ridden out on the east coast and seen the type of runs length, steepness of grade, difficulty of terrain, etc.. so the grading of the terrain for green, blues, and blacks is more local. Even though ski resorts try to keep some resemblance to uniform difficulty in the rating of terrain it just isn't realistic.

If I remember right from the decade ago when I rode Red lodge last time the front side of the mountain was pretty friendly. I would suggest starting off again with the Miami Beach lift ticket. If you are able to do well with basic top to bottom runs with out falling while doing s-turns with only one to two stops you can always upgrade your ticket later. If you do this stick to the greens. Do not try to ride down into coal creek at this stage. Hell it might not even be open yet anyway. Once you can comfortable Tipi trail and or turnpike then consider the blues that are accessible from Triple Chair (again not the one that goes into Coal Creek). Once you can feel comfortable on those then consider bumping up the next lift Grizzly peak and take Lazy M to Chicken Trail. Understand this will probably not happen in a day maybe not even this season. Riding the length of trails will tire you out quicker then you think. So remember to stay hydrated and not try your hardest runs on the last runs of the day.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I've seen a few boarders here at Red lodge that was already on the Triple chair runs(steeper green)and could not board to save their lives, i mean they are on their butts trying to get down the bottom. I would help them get down and politely suggest to go back on miami beach and practice there until they can be confident enough to try triple chair again. some of them went with their friends and left them there and others have no idea that TC run is a little more steeper than they anticipated. I'm hoping to meet with Backcountry next weekend and help him out with his progression so he can really enjoy snowboarding:thumbsup:


----------

